# Extremely inspired by "youlovegnats"



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

So most of the credit goes to them, because without having seen their "knitted fish" post, (which I thought was absolutely AMAZING, btw) I would never have thought of this.

Crocheted betta 

I can't knit for the life of me, so I crocheted mine.


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Cool! I like the bright, vibrant colors. It's really pretty!


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice job! <3


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

D'awwww! Its so cute!!!!
Is it based off one of your bettas?


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Thank you guys! It's actually kind of my "dream betta"  lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

I JUST FREAKING FELL IN LOVE WITH YOU!!!! HAHAHA!! Woooowwww! Looks so good! *0*! I wish I knew how to crochet....it's too hard for me. lol.


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Knitting is too hard for me! Lol! Well now.. You could at least take me out to dinner first.. Rotfl! Sooo kidding


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

i like crocheting but I cant knit...i think usually you learn one and cant do the other...whatever you learn first....that thing is adorableeeeee


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Smr2892 said:


> Knitting is too hard for me! Lol! Well now.. You could at least take me out to dinner first.. Rotfl! Sooo kidding


:BIGwinky:  Yeaaahhh I could....BUT I won't!  Haha. 

Freakin' crocheting is so hard! How's knitting hard!? It's just loops! LOOPS! <
Like...easier than tying your shoes dudes! xDD 
I think I might just knitt up a fish that actually looks like a betta now....NEXT PROJECT!


----------



## Nodmas113 (Jun 6, 2011)

youlovegnats said:


> :BIGwinky:  Yeaaahhh I could....BUT I won't!  Haha.
> 
> Freakin' crocheting is so hard! How's knitting hard!? It's just loops! LOOPS! <
> Like...easier than tying your shoes dudes! xDD
> I think I might just knitt up a fish that actually looks like a betta now....NEXT PROJECT!


I am not sure how one is harder than he other... But my grandmother taint me how to crochet and then tried to teach me how to knit and I decided it was too. Frustrating! Of course My grandma can do it all! She's a show off lol. But the crocheted betta is nice


----------



## Smr2892 (May 17, 2011)

Awwww... Darn! I could use a free dinner bahaha! My grandma taught me how to crochet as well, and last winter I decided I would teach myself to knit.. FAIL. lol! Crocheting is just loops too! You'd think they'd be interchangeable but nooooo lol. I can't wait to see your next project youlovegnats! Pictures pictures pictures!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

hahaha, yeah you'd think if you learned one, you could do the other no problem! D:< Soooo not true!


----------

